
Just ship. Seriously. - pius
http://www.slash7.com/articles/2008/4/5/just-ship-seriously
======
aschobel
Yes, but what if your launch doesn't wow folks? Are people going to come back
and give you a second try after you added those killer features?

It's already been four months, two more weeks can't hurt.

~~~
paul
Actually, the "two more weeks" attitude can hurt a lot.

------
Xichekolas
I got the same feeling reading that just now as I did reading PG's Hiring Is
Obsolete[1].

Really wish it made financial sense to walk in and quit my job tomorrow. Only
46 more days!

[1] <http://www.paulgraham.com/hiring.html>

------
bootload
_"... It's like exercise: you know it's good for you. People tell you how good
you'll feel for it, and maybe you even remember vaguely that you thought it
felt good after a long hot yoga session ... AND THAT is the motivation to go
do it again. ... The fulfillment (sic) in shipping is shipping. ..."_

Shipping advice like this for software is to what _"out of shape PE teachers"_
prescribe to get fit.

------
andr
This advice is working great for Microsoft ;)

